# How do I clean and oil an old Lionel 1615 Engine



## garrybryansr (Dec 21, 2009)

I found my childhood Lionel 1615 engine and some cars. I bought some track and a new transformer, and confirmed that the engine does activate, but will not move yet. I need some detailed info on how to clean and oil/grease the engine before I go any further. I also want to clean and maintain the cars, so info on this would be appreciated. I am so excited about this and the prospects of starting this as a serious hobby. Thanks y'all for your help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How long has it been in storage?

The 1615 is nice . For reference you may want to take pictures at each step.
I have one in great condition,but most of these postwar steamers are alike.
First step is screws. You don't want to break any. Use oil or heat if you have too.
Cleaning, you want to remove carbon and old oil. Paint thinner or WD 40 will do. Q tips ,a good rag.
The e unit is the second warning leave those little contact fingers alone.
The actual brush, the black cylinder is carbon, wipe it and gently rub on cardboard once or twice then it is ready.Post pictures if anything looks worn.
For oil I use car oil, and a lithium grease for the gears. You can get a piece of felt and place it on the armature top to hold some oil. A little goes a long way.
A picture of the e unit drum, and armature (under the brush plate)would be nice.I am curious to the wear on these parts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have since cleaned mine. It was filthy. How's yours doing. To remove the shel you have one screw in the cab and four up front under the cow catcher. Two for the light and two for the steam chest. Then four more screws to free the linkage from the shell. I did the small ones not the wheels.


----------

